# Question for you all



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Good morning everyone,

I have a question...some of you know a little history of my senior girl (recently was diagnosed with vestibular syndrome, hypothyroidism, and now cancer, poor thing!) Anyway, last week she had an "episode" where I thought she was either having a seizure or stroke where she couldn't walk, all 4 legs acted as if they didn't know how to work together. We're somewhat used to seeing her do the bambi on ice when her back legs go out from under her, but this was different. she did have that nystagmus (sp? where the eyes track to the side), head tilt and the drunken gate after a day or so, and even continues that today-a week later. Anyway, her vet is out of town, but he called and explained that unfortunately, there really isn't much we can do other than keep her comfortable. ok, so here's my question for you all....I've noticed that she is shedding more than I've ever seen her shed before, what does that mean? At first I thought, oh, maybe she's throwing her coat for fall, then thought, no, we live in houston, tx and it's 88* outside still! 
I'd love to hear what you all think about the excessive shedding and what that could mean.

I'll end on a happy, more positive note....our puppy turns one tomorrow 

Thanks!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey there. Sorry to hear about your Senior girl and her issues...so hard watching them age, isn't it? 

I've noticed a really bad shedding year for my 3 dogs. (Golden, labx and jrtx). They have never been as bad as they have been this year--and I contribute it to the weather. There were a few weeks where I would brush them twice a day and get a golden puppy of fur out of it each time! lol. It has settled down now, thankfully...so maybe it's just nature running its course. 

Best wishes to your baby and you all.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Wagner's mom, I hope that's it. I've been brushing off litters of puppies off of her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BumpinG*

Bumping up for more answers


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

So of course after I wrote this, I had to do a google search :uhoh:
a lot of things coming up are symptoms of illness, cancer, stress, etc. 
well, we know all of these things are going on with her, so I guess that's it? :doh:
I feel so bad for my old girl, I just want her to be happy and comfortable. I don't want to have to make any decisions right now, and according to the vet, we don't need to right now. ugh, my heart is breaking for her. this would mean we would have to say goodbye to 3 within 3 years :no: (our 17yr old golden, 6yr and potentially our almost 14yr old)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

First, I am sorry your poor girl is having such troubles. Poor thing. It must be so hard.

This is just a wild guess... but I know my girl always sheds more when she is stressed (like at the vet) or scared. I wonder if the shedding was prompted by her losing her legs - that would be scary or stressful for any dog. I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My lab Bessy was so lost and sad after her sister Allie left us, she shed all summer. I have never seen this in her before. I even had the vet check her thyroid but it was fine.


----------

